# Where to get pan stand?



## Roos85

Where can I get a single acrylic pen stand so I can take some really nice photos of pens individually? I have seen some people on here have it but I can not find it. Thanks


----------



## Texatdurango

Charlie (Newlondon88) sells some really nice ones. Drop him a PM.

Here is one of his single stands in use.... http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=88309


----------



## MarkD

Here is one place :
http://www.penturners.org/forum/showthread.php?t=72832&highlight=stand


----------



## Buzzzz4

I've gotten some from Wolftat in the past.


----------



## williamcr

I got mine from Penn State here:
http://www.pennstateind.com/store/PKSTAND1.html

But they would be cheaper from Wolftat in the thread above.


----------



## ssajn

Exotics has them.
http://www.exoticblanks.com/index.p...art&page=shop.browse&category_id=28&Itemid=60


----------



## sumterdad

+1 on exotics


----------



## Roos85

Thanks so much, I'm going to order a few.


----------



## Justturnin

I got mine from Penn State as well and I dont care for it in the pic.  I am in search of something better to prop up my pens.


----------



## SDB777

Justturnin said:


> I got mine from Penn State as well and I dont care for it in the pic. I am in search of something better to prop up my pens.


 


Been searching for a 'prop' for a long time.  Tried seashells, glass bead thingies from BB&Beyond, rocks, sticks, and the list goes on and on.  Going to need to breakdown and get a stand also....




Scott (maybe I'll get a VictoriaSercet model to prop it on) B


----------



## rherrell

Take a look at the pens in my photo album, about half of them look like they're standing up by themselves.....MAGIC!:biggrin:

Take the refill out and get a drill bit that will fit in the nib. Drill it into a block of wood and then remove the drill, leaving the bit stuck in the wood.
Put a cloth over it and poke the bit through...VOILA..pen stand!!!


----------



## Irish Pat

Hi,Do you have single pen acrylic stands,I need about 6.I live in Ireland.Can you ship,if so what cost.


----------



## wolftat

Irish Pat said:


> Hi,Do you have single pen acrylic stands,I need about 6.I live in Ireland.Can you ship,if so what cost.


 PM sent


----------

